# Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Chow



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok.. I have had Kola on this Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food since 8 weeks old, and at first she loved it... 

Now... she is 17 weeks and she barely eats it... I dont think she likes it anymore... 

I have tried warm water... and some carrots cut up in it... and nothing.. she sniffs and walks away. 

I want to stick with a good food like Blue Buffalo but maybe its time for something else. She just rarely eats it...


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Does she have any adult teeth coming in?


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Umm... yes a lot... most of them have started cutting.. I think its how its said.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

Have you tried mixing a bit of wet food in there to entice her?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

If her teeth are hurting her I wouldn't be surprised if she wasn't as interested in food as she used to be. I would soften it with warm water for a few minutes before you give it to her, and if that doesn't work I'd sprinkle on some parmesan cheese. Whenever my dogs get picky, a little sprinkle of that perks up their appetite pronto.


----------

